

The architecture of the Eden system (experimental OS ca. 1981) - uros643
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=806603

======
cyrus_
Computing needs to coalesce around a new big project like this. The web could
be a distributed programming environment if we wanted it to be.

